# Brigantine updates?????



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Anyone fished Brigantine lately?

Was wondering what was hitting the surf and what the bait of choice was.


----------



## sourdough37 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Brigantine Beach*

I haven't fished there for a while. According to Rip Tide B&T The stripers have been spotty, with a few large blue fish mixed in. Good luck if you go.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey welcome sourdough, I lived in Buckingham Villlage on Devonshire Drive.


----------

